# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Pimsleur vs Michel Thomas (which one better?)

## pyc

Hello there,
I am doing both programs to learn Russian and I was planning to continue to do so... until I found this forum and realized that there are unnatural sentences in Pimsleur.
So my question to the experienced members of the forum: is it worth it to continue with Pimsleur?
Are there similar unnatural sentences taught in Michel Thomas? 
I am afraid to continue with Pimsleur, I don't want to acquire bad habits or get used to a way to say things that are weird, it would be pointless.
Thank you very much for your time. 
Edit: For those who wants to peek at Michel Thomas' audio course, you can check it out in this Youtube playlist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dncf...X7-7xdG0Slta6W

----------


## iCake

I don't think anyone here has had any substancial or just any experience with any of those programs. I know I haven't. There's one thing I want to point out here, in the long haul, it doesn't really matter which program you stick by in the beginning, there are mostly there to get you started, you'll naturally want to jump straight into the language and sail free at some point anyway, I'm sure you're longing for it in a way. But for now the most important thing is to learn to filter out the "noise", this little thing called doubt, because that's where most people just drop out, they just feel like they're not sure where they're going or how to get where they want to and by what means and at some point they just stop caring about so many unknowns, they burn out. For now just forget about all that and focus on building up experience with the language and in due time and I bet way sooner that you may think, you'll start to see for yourself what is and what is not good for you, what you're good and not so good at, what you should focus on and so on and so forth.

----------


## pyc

Thanks a lot iCake!, I would leave a like to your reply но что не знаю как
Haha, I can't believe I just made a sentence in Russian, интересно, нормально ли это хорошо
I will continue with both programs then to the end, it is funny how those sentences in Russian just popped up.
I was just worried to pick up some bad habits, but if you think it won't affect my future performance I guess I will keep on it. 
Btw, I also saw your answer regarding to the unstressed 'a'. Thank you a lot for replying.

----------


## DDT

I have substantial experience with Pimsleur. Whatever you hear about "unnatural" sentences you won't need to worry about at this level. You will get very good pronunciation from using Pimsleur. In fact native speakers will mistake you for having a better command of the language. That's what happened to me. The problem is they will talk too fast to you and expect you to know things that you don't. I met many people who were learning from just a book and their pronunciation was so bad that I couldn't understand how native speakers could understand them at all. I don't know anything about the other one Michael Thomas.
EDIT: I just heard some of Michel Thomas lessons....... They are not for at all. I much prefer Pimsleur.

----------


## Lampada

Привет!  Ты откуда свалился? Чем занимаешься?
So good to see you!

----------

